# April 2018 Results



## Clemson CE P.E.

Seriously guys, how is this topic not up yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

People just aren't motivated and/or stressed out enough to care about getting their results back. We should let @EB NCEES REP know so that he can delay the results another month until everyone is properly excited.


----------



## engineeringforfun

I'm guessing traction will pick up within the next week. No one is expecting the results yet. I imagine next week people will start getting antsy.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

i am already antsy. the idea of retaking the exam is killing me. And I am getting married in October, so i don't want to be studying during my bachelor party haha


----------



## bsimms89

Same I’m getting married in August


----------



## TWJ PE

Maybe next week... maybe.


----------



## SacMe24

I have my bets on May 24...


----------



## emmajuwa

SacMe24 said:


> I have my bets on May 24...


May 21.


----------



## 75sam

34-35 days, it means may 17


----------



## SacMe24

emmajuwa said:


> May 21.


Yeah....the week of May 21 for sure...


----------



## SacMe24

Back to the original question... how come an "APR 2018" sub-forum been started yet? How do we make that happen?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> And I am getting married in October, so i don't want to be studying during my bachelor party haha


This would be the most intellectually stimulating bachelor party ever.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> And I am getting married in October, so i don't want to be studying during my bachelor party haha


That's a whole bunch of nope right there. Just take it the next session. I delayed my exam a year because I didn't want to have studying/weding/work/honeymoon all overlapping each other.

Just keep your hopes up that you won't have to retake the exam!



SacMe24 said:


> I have my bets on May 24...


I'm thinking May 22-24. If it happens on the 22nd it will be very late in the workday. 23rd or 24th would be midmorning.


----------



## engineeringforfun

SacMe24 said:


> Back to the original question... how come an "APR 2018" sub-forum been started yet? How do we make that happen?


That's a good question...who do we tag to make it happen?


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a whole bunch of nope right there. Just take it the next session. I delayed my exam a year because I didn't want to have studying/weding/work/honeymoon all overlapping each other.


yea, i was just bluffing haha. i can't get these things to overlap.. so i will be praying extra hard and let's see where that takes me haha



SacMe24 said:


> I have my bets on May 24...


That is 16 days from now and right before M day weekend. If my praying yields one point a day, i think i will be in good shape haha


----------



## User1

engineeringforfun said:


> That's a good question...who do we tag to make it happen?


that's top secret.


----------



## SacMe24

tj_PE said:


> that's top secret.


Oh c'mon... I think you know the answer...


----------



## emmajuwa

It's been created.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You mean this one: http://engineerboards.com/forum/149-apr-2018/


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> You mean this one: http://engineerboards.com/forum/149-apr-2018/


oh god now it's getting real.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> oh god now it's getting real.


Now we have a place for all the fake results threads!

:th_rockon: :17: :multiplespotting:

Let the games begin.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whoop!


----------



## SacMe24

tj_PE said:


> vee043324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh god now it's getting real.
> 
> 
> 
> Poop just got real... brace yourselves !!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica

I'm checking my NCEES account everyday and can not stop thinking about the results.

Hopefully we get good news,


----------



## Michael-07PE

I've been out of school 30+ years and took my PE in April and found out I passed on May 25.  I took the FE two weeks ago and found out I passed the FE within 6 days.  Two days later my PE license was issued.  I studied on my own.  I put about 300 hours into the PE and about 175 hours into the FE.  I was far more worried about the FE but I think I did very well.  Of 110 questions, I outright guessed on 10, and was unsure on 10 more.  I think I got 75-85 correct, possibly as many as 88 of 110.  The PE AM session was the hardest exam of my life, and I left for lunch break thinking I got 50% right.  I think I got 30 of 40 right on the PM session of the PE.  It was a challenge re-learning Diff Eqns, matrices, Thermodynamics, etc. after so many years.  I worked hard and did not use the online review courses as I had invested $1000 in reference manuals, practice exams, solved problems workbooks and exam/application fees.  I feel a sense of relief.  I prayed often and give God the glory.  It was a long process but so worth it.  I found the FE to be far easier than the PE, even though the FE required me to review things from 35 years ago.  One can also find a lot of helpful videos on YouTube - in particular for the FE exam (e.g., Calculus, Thermo, Fluids, Statis &amp; Dynamics, etc.).


----------

